# Color vs. personality



## gwtwmum2

I was wondering if you've heard people associate color with personality of poodles. I've heard everything from "Browns are clowns" to "White/cream is the most cuddly". I've heard that "blacks are the smartest". I even had one breeder stay to stay away from apricot because it is craziest (please don't be offended by that - I'm not saying I agree at all). So I'm wondering, what is your experience with colors? Is there a color you've had a bad experience with? Or a really good experience with?


----------



## starkeeper

*I have read it and heard it but I don't believe it.*

I have had black, white, apricot and their temperment and personalities had more to do with their breeding than their colors.

Of them all.......my standard white seemed the most brilliant, the miniature white came in second, too early to say about my apricot and the black was the sweetest.


----------



## gwtwmum2

Since you've had standards and minis - which of those two sizes would you say was easiest to train? Which of those sizes were most loveable?


----------



## IPP

Here are the ones I have heard...

Reds tend to be high strung...this I have seen, but who is to say its not the parents were not high strung and I have seen some high strung poos that where not red...I have heard the same thing about apricots as well. They have that "crazy red gene" in them...LOL.

Parti-colors (and this supposedly includes phantom and sables as well) tend to be more needing of a job...in other words parti-color poos will drive you CRAZY if not exercised properly and in abundance. Agian...any poo can drive you nuts if its bored! I do have to say out of my girls my parti-girls are the ones ALWAYS playing. Again...who is to say this is because of their color, or maybe its because they are all related and happen to love each other and want to enjoy each other? I have also heard people say that parti-colors are the smartest...which I guess could meant they are so smart you better play with them or they will tear your stuff up when you leave...again something any untrained poodle might do regardless of color. Not sure I believe them either...but I do think my parti girls are very smart.

I agree it has more to do with how they are raised then their color...if someone didn't know that Dolly and Peanut came from the same litter, they would probably never know...to the normal observer they act NOTHING alike. I think this is because Peanut was played with and loved when we brought her home, while I am pretty sure Dolly was stuck right into a crate and never let out. 

The longer we have Dolly the sillier she becomes...so if I were to start a "poodle color rumor" I would say that "parti-colors have the best senses of humor." 

All my parti girls deliberately will try to make you laugh...if its chasing their own tail, rolling in snow, or licking you in the face when they know you need it!


----------



## starkeeper

*I found standard and miniatures equal in training ease.*

It was a little tougher to break the standard of the mouthiness (retrieving my arm....lol) than the miniatures.


----------



## WonderPup

I cannot speak as to color, my experience has been limited in that area. I can say that I groomed a big chocolate standard for a long time that was the sweetest, most intelligent dog ever... well next to my own maybe lol. In the salon currently I have a white/cream male that pee's on everything in site and is a general pain in the butt, a HUGE black male that wouldn't dare think of lifting his leg indoors (or out for that matter), who is very very smart but also very high strung. I also have a black girl that is driving her owner crazy with her hyperness, she is also smart but not able to focus at all.

As for training mini VS standard, I think it depends on the person. In general smaller dogs seem to be more challenging to train that larger ones and it has nothing to do with their level of intelligance and everything to do with the size difference between them and you. Simply put it is easier to follow through with a dog who is larger and easier to reach than a tiny one waaay down there on the floor. I wish I could explain it better..... Dang.


----------



## Sam I Am

I think it is all in the breeding, but I've only really known 3 colors. Sam and Jenny (black & white) are both extremely smart and cuddlebutts. Jenny does have a passive peeing problem, but I'm hopeful she will grow out of it, she doesn't do it at home anymore just when we are at the vet or out somewhere and someone bends over her and pets her. My sister's apricot standard, Moose, was absolutely nuts and never calmed down. He was 5 when he passed away from cancer. He came from a TERRIBLE breeder.


----------



## hurricane.harold

I have only had 2 poodles, both apricots. They're personalities were complete opposites.
And then I know someone who has a black standard, and he is a nutcase. All over the place, never stops moving.


----------



## roxy25

I believe it has to do with breeding. They say reds are super hyper etc... Enzo is hyper and I always say he has ADD lol. He is smart and I put him in check when he gets too excited in where he does not listen. I don't see any difference in his level of hyperness to this black puppy i saw in the show ring. this puppy was all over the handler lol 

Most people have not bred reds for show until recently. there are alot of pet breeders breeding reds for money so this can reflect on the statement " reds are wild etc" lol


----------



## pagan-poodle

I have a Apricot she has a lovely temprement,i think it depends a lot on genetics and what her parents nature is


----------



## Suds-Mom

*I was wondering too!*

I have a five year old cream toy poodle. He loves to cuddle but mainly with me or my oldest daughter. We've never been very successful with teaching him tricks or anything, he acts bored with it all. He's never been hyper and only barks if someone knocks on the door. He's a great dog.
This topic is great timing because I am considering a black toy poodle female who is two years old. The breeder says she's got no bad habits but is picked on by the other poodles (they are mostly parti) otherwise she wouldn't even consider selling her. I'll be meeting with her in a little over a week. I hope this black poodle is a little on the intelligent side. Ha!
My sister owned a red poodle many years back. That little girl was Wild!


----------



## Mandycasey'smom

Both of mine are from someones house that bred 2 dogs. Casey being more a puppy miller on a small scale. ( unknown at the time about amount of dogs she breeds)
Anyways Casey is brown and a loveable goof. He is mostly calm laid back let ya do anything but not the sharpest spade in the shed.
Mandy cream is perpetual motion, never stops running jumping barking whining,
Lives life in high speed. Very smart and independent. is this a male female thing, colour thing or just bad breeding thing? Who knows who cares I love them dearly and they stuck with me. ha ha


----------



## Suds-Mom

*How old were your "breeder dogs"*

When you adopted them, how old were your ex breeder dogs? I am considering a dog two years old that was a breeder and am wondering if there are challenges the first few days. The breeder I am going through owns eight dogs and one is a male. Of course, I really won't know until I see this dog first hand and experience her with that "pack" but I am just curious about that life style experience. I've obviously never adopted from a "big time breeder". I would assume this little lady is going to be wonderful because she's going to be getting ~love times one hundred thousand~ in my home. (smile)


----------



## Puzzel Jr

Interesting question, about the colour. We have the same debate in Sweden, and a women that I know has had miniatures for 40 years with different colours, says that she thinks it depends on the breed. 

The same colour has been different in temper depending on which breed/line the dog came from.


----------



## CeCe

I found this to be very interesting. I have a red standard, he has the most fabulous personality I could very want. He is just a big cuddler, very intelligent, not one bit hyper. I just said to my hubby.. I would love to find another with his personality just like him. He is exactly what I had been looking for , for a long time. I know this is poodles we are talking about, but after raising arabians, and miniature horses for 40 plus years and studing there linage, to avoid undesirable traits, I would have to think the same is true with poodles..it all is in the breeding. 
Corinne


----------

